
Histories of the Scientific Revolution - Hooke
http://backlist.cc/lists/histories-of-the-scientific-revolution
======
spenrose
Highest recommendation for David Wootton's The Invention of Science [1]. Did
you know that the notions of "discovery" and "fact" were invented? His Galileo
biography is also wonderful.

[1] [http://www.inventionofscience.com](http://www.inventionofscience.com)

